# Bench build advice needed.......



## Brad Awl (12 Jan 2015)

Hi all,
I have a bench build in the offing but need to maximise the use of available space - I would like to accomodate some kind of slide out section at a slightly lower level than the main worktop probably with a drop down leg/support. This section needs to be suitable for putting my table saw or bandsaw on... I plan to stow these away when not in use and slide the relevant piece of worktop away making best use of the limited space available.

Has anyone done anything similar and how did it work out? All suggestions and designs gratefully recieved.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## AndyT (12 Jan 2015)

If you make a box-shaped stand for your saw, at a suitable height to go under the bench when mounted on castors and rolled underneath it, you will have your extension next to the bench when you want it. You will also be able to roll the stand right out into the room or even outside if you want to use the saw to cut up bigger stuff.


----------



## dombarber (29 Jan 2015)

Great bit of advice there from Andy. that's how I would do it.


----------

